# Problème Xcode 3.1, pas de Cocoa Touch



## Alex.k (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, il y a quelques jours, j'ai eu envi de me mettre à développer pour mon iPod touch.  
J'ai donc téléchargé la version gratuite du iphone sdk.
Et quand je me lance sur un nouveau projet sur Xcode, je ne vois que l'onglet Mac OS X et pas d'iphone en vu pour cliquer sur le cocoa touch comme dans la vidéo officielle  ...
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?


----------



## Warflo (15 Mai 2008)

Ton mac est un PPC ? car ils ne sont (officiellement) pas compatible.


----------



## Alex.k (15 Mai 2008)

Oui, j'ai un PPC. J'ai appris que l'on pouvait installer les paquets individuellement pour que sa marche sur ppc, mais je n'y arrive pas trop ...:mouais:


----------



## Warflo (15 Mai 2008)

Euh j'ai réussi, mais je ne me souviens plus comment j'ai fais


----------



## Alex.k (24 Mai 2008)

Sa m'aide ...


----------



## Aurélien-A (28 Mai 2008)

Alex.k a dit:


> Bonjour, il y a quelques jours, j'ai eu envi de me mettre à développer pour mon iPod touch.
> J'ai donc téléchargé la version gratuite du iphone sdk.
> Et quand je me lance sur un nouveau projet sur Xcode, je ne vois que l'onglet Mac OS X et pas d'iphone en vu pour cliquer sur le cocoa touch comme dans la vidéo officielle  ...
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?



1 - Ça ne fonctionne officiellement que sur Mac Intel.
2 - Pour l'instant Xcode 3.1, le SDK iPhone et Cocoa touch sont toujours sous NDA (clause de confidientialité) donc je pense que le sujet n'a pas (encore) sa place ici malheureusement.

Aurélien


----------

